# Our new Cockatiel doesn't seem to like us...



## Brittney (Jun 6, 2010)

So we've had our 1 year old cockatiel for about 2 weeks, and he still shows no signs of improvement. I know some say it can take months for them to come around, but it seems like things have been going downhill. 

We adopted him from Petco and brought him straight home, that night he actually came out of his cage the second we opened his cage door, he hung out on top of his cage but wouldn't let us go near him without running or hissing at me or my BF. Since then, he has not once come out of his cage by himself. We approach his cage slowly and talk to him with a calm voice but he always seems to open his mouth and run away. We have taken him out of the cage (unwillingly, of course) to try and get him use to it outside his cage but he always wants to go back in.

I've trained him to "touch" a stick then I give him some spray millet which he seems to love, and we've tried luring him with the spray millet to come out as well but it does not seem to help.

I know it has only been a couple of weeks but it seems like "Noah" hates us and doesn't want anything to do with us. He doesn't let us pat him or go near him with our hands, what so ever, and it's getting frustrating.

Can anyone give us some tips? It would be appreciated!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

It sounds like its pretty frustrating for the both of you, and I completely understand why  But regrettably the truth is, it may take quite a bit more time before you see any changes with him. 2 weeks seems like a lifetime when you're desperately wishing for something to happen, but it really isnt long at all. It sounds like your going about it the right way. Keep talking to him softly and encouraging him with millet. I wouldnt suggest letting him out if he isnt comfortable with the surroundings though- it may just upset him more. Seems cruel to leave him in, but consistency and calmness is what he needs most until he settles. Is he hand raised or parent raised? A one year old parent raised cockatiel may take quite a long time to get accustomed to being handled  And even a hand raised tiel that has been in a pet store for some time may take a little longer. I'd also be very wary of your hand movements around him. Dont try and grab him at all.. not unless its a complete emergency. Let him decide when he is ready for more interaction. It will come!

Keep going though, its hard to muster up the courage to keep going when nothing seems to be happening, but it will  As long as you keep trying!


----------



## spraymillet (Mar 2, 2010)

My bird was like this! 
I found the following things helped:
-If you can (no wandering carnivorous pets) let the cockatiel's cage stay open most of the time you're there. I do this so that my cockatiel knows if she wants the option, she can explore without me getting in her space at all- she was so scared she wouldn't come out of her cage but leaving it open and concentrating on something else helped her explore and come out of her shell a little.
-My bird was too afraid of me to let me come near her with millet, so I changed her diet to a mostly pellet diet. They have some decent brands that taste pretty good (I think so anyway) but i think birds like the seeds WAY more so they will do more courageous things to get it if it's not part of their diet every day.

And most importantly:
Back off. It's better to play hard to get with birds than aggressively excited. I was at my aunt's aviary today and I was whistling at the birds, and to my surprise an african grey flies out near me. But he kept ignoring me if I got too excited practicing whistling too much! It was only when I coyly walked away a little bit when he tried to get my attention back on him through singing/etc. 

It will take a while to get used to you, though. My cockatiel is still shy of me, but by combining the above things so far I'm making good progress. she doesn't run away any more and eats treats out of my hand. She's still shy but she's not NEARLY as fearful, it's all about giving them respect and their own space and they will grow braver and let their personalities show more.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie is as tame as he can be, but he does NOT like being petted on his back or anywhere but his head. Once you can get your bird to let you touch him, try petting the back of his head in the wrong direction -- opposite the way the feathers grow. Once I discovered that, Freddie just about can't get enough. He LOVES that. But he hisses and pecks me if I pet his back and if I pet his head in the right direction. Maybe you just haven't found the secret with your bird yet.


----------

